# which one?



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

which one should i enter? 


1. http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19143

2. http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19142

3. http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19144


Tell me your opinion! The one with most votes will be entered in the October contest! Thanks! :-D


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

oops poll end day mistake... it ends in two days, You can also comment which one you like if you dont want to vote but you can do both!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

And the winner is! Picture #2!!! Plz vote for me!! (if you want but it would be nice because it would be the first time I won lol)


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

omg i forgot to enter! :-(


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

No worries! Just keep it for the next contest. If you get more pictures that you'd rather enter, just start up a new poll thread asking which you think you should enter, if you'd like.  We'll cast our votes... and don't forget to enter before the deadline!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay! Thanks! This time i'll be able to enter.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol i like how you edited the two first ones in the DSI thingy xD


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay! I entered it i this November contest! Please vote for me!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and since the poll is closed, you can comment which one you like!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Try to keep this recent so people can see them!!  Vote for my little Rainbow!


----------

